# Would you guys like this, or is it too much?



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Our 14 year anniversary is coming up and I really want to do something special with my husband. My plan is to get all ready for work on the day that I surprise him, so that he thinks I am going to work. Instead of leaving for work after the kids get on the bus, I will hand him his first gift: a series of index cards.

The first just kind of tells him "Surprise...I ruined your plans for today. We are going away for the night" As he flips through our plans for the day, around lunchtime has a gift card to his favorite fast food restaurant, ideas for how to spend our day, dinner has an Applebees gift card, and breakfast the next day has a gift card for a nice breakfast. 

As he is flipping through them, I have gone through many magazines/catalogs and cut out little hearts, flirty sayings, some very suggestive sayings, and a picture of the paper two of his gifts are wrapped in (cartoon people having sex ) Our bag will already be packed and ready to go, along with all the props I think I may need for his gift ( the Monogamy game! ) As we begin to play the game he will be surprised with my new camouflage lingerie purchase.

So would it irritate you that you had no say in it, or would you enjoy it? I am really excited, and I just hope he enjoys it!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I likey!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I like it but watch out for upset stomachs after all that food. 

Maybe lunch would be even better as a quickie followed by a sandwich served in bed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

The breakfast one is for the next morning before we head home! That would be a lot of food in one day!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds fun, as long as his work can accommodate “surprise” absences. I can’t and would probably be a bit annoyed but that is a given in our household. Hell, I even had to deal with client issues during my Mother’s funeral. Clients – as long as they give us the money to pay our bills we can’t begrudge them too much.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Two things,

If he has work responsibilities for the day, make sure you notifiy his boss/colleagues ahead of time so that you do not jeopardize his work status. Maybe even have them send you a text to show him that they know he's taking day off, if applicable.

Second, I would suggest putting the kids on the bus, giving him a hot BJ straight off and tell him "that's not all I have planned for you today." and then give him the index cards. 

Great idea overall. Very jealous of your hubs.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Love it. Just be flexible. If anyone part doesn't come off the way you expect, laugh it off and carry on. Great to see you loving your man and your marriage.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

So awesome!


----------



## NeverEnuff (Jan 2, 2013)

Many years ago, my wife "kidnapped" me for a surprise weekend vacation (She got the idea from a coworker who had done the same thing with her husband). 
Here's what happened: 
My wife picked me up from work on a Friday afternoon. Instead of heading towards home, she started driving towards the interstate. When I asked where she was going, she informed me with a big smile that I was being kidnapped for a weekend getaway to a popular destination in a neighboring state. I thought she was kidding until she told me to look in the back seat, where our luggage was loaded. When I saw that luggage, my heart just sank. What my wonderful wife didn't know is that I had come down with a bad virus that was just starting to kick in good. We arrived at our hotel and I spent the whole night throwing up and running fever. We drove back home the next morning. If I hadn't been so sick, that would probably have been one of the best experiences we ever shared. But since it went so badly, she has never attempted anything like that since. I'll always wonder what might have been. The moral of this story is simple: When you plan to surprise someone, don't assume anything.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish my wife did things like that for me. I would absolutely love it. Very Very jealous!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

NeverEnuff said:


> Many years ago, my wife "kidnapped" me for a surprise weekend vacation (She got the idea from a coworker who had done the same thing with her husband).
> Here's what happened:
> My wife picked me up from work on a Friday afternoon. Instead of heading towards home, she started driving towards the interstate. When I asked where she was going, she informed me with a big smile that I was being kidnapped for a weekend getaway to a popular destination in a neighboring state. I thought she was kidding until she told me to look in the back seat, where our luggage was loaded. When I saw that luggage, my heart just sank. What my wonderful wife didn't know is that I had come down with a bad virus that was just starting to kick in good. We arrived at our hotel and I spent the whole night throwing up and running fever. We drove back home the next morning. If I hadn't been so sick, that would probably have been one of the best experiences we ever shared. But since it went so badly, she has never attempted anything like that since. I'll always wonder what might have been. The moral of this story is simple: When you plan to surprise someone, don't assume anything.


that positively sucks for both of you, that sounds like something that would happen to me, sorry


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

CO_MOM said:


> So would it irritate you that you had no say in it, or would you enjoy it? I am really excited, and I just hope he enjoys it!


If it was stuff I liked or she knows I'd like, I think it'd be great.


----------



## Hope4thebest (Nov 28, 2012)

Great Idea.. Very thoughtful and romantical.. I would love it if my SO went to all that trouble to plan something like that.. Alas.. Unlike NEVER.. the trip would be ruined by my heart attack and trip to the hospital or the morque...lmao..


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Okay...so I received the package from Drugstore.com with the game and a few other personal items. I opened it up this morning and it was 6 big bottles of organic mouth wash! Someone expecting mouth wash is in for quite the surprise!
On the good side, they are sending my original order out 2nd day air for free today, before I even send the other one back, plus they gave me a $10 credit for their site. I just hope my name and address are not in the other package!


----------



## Hope4thebest (Nov 28, 2012)

Too Funny!!.. Atleast you will have fresh breath for your trip!!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

CO_MOM said:


> As we begin to play the game he will be surprised with my new camouflage lingerie purchase.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## wantittolast (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a lot of thought, effort and love to put into that and he should love you more for it. Have fun!


----------



## Longtime married (Nov 28, 2012)

I like your ideas, I'm sure there are a lot of guys who wish their wives would go to such effort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I like it....
The only issue. If your husband is like me, a ritualistic part of every anniversary for me is to get you your present. That's what long lunches are for...


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

CO_MOM said:


> Our 14 year anniversary is coming up and I really want to do something special with my husband. My plan is to get all ready for work on the day that I surprise him, so that he thinks I am going to work. Instead of leaving for work after the kids get on the bus, I will hand him his first gift: a series of index cards.
> 
> The first just kind of tells him "Surprise...I ruined your plans for today. We are going away for the night" As he flips through our plans for the day, around lunchtime has a gift card to his favorite fast food restaurant, ideas for how to spend our day, dinner has an Applebees gift card, and breakfast the next day has a gift card for a nice breakfast.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt change a thing. Run with it. Lose your doubt.


----------

